# Sump Pump Replacement



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*First time in a long time*

I had to replace a sump pump/dewatering pump while in the throws of a steady rain. 


Most times a hard pounding rain comes through, leaves and the ending moment is finding out the hard way that the sump pump in the basement has finally failed. 


What's worth mentioning:


Customer noticed days beforehand that there was wetness at all the cracks in the floor. <<< That to me would mean the sump pump had failed prior to our emergency call that became of this.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay... 3 of you don't drill a relief vent on a submersible pump. :blink:


Not good... not good. :no:


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Okay... 3 of you don't drill a relief vent on a submersible pump. :blink:
> 
> Not good... not good. :no:


Nice tube vid...some pump manufacturers clearly list about the vent hole...lot of guys just don't know


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

The zoeller we use, the # of which I don't recall off hand, says right in the book that the vent hole is integral to the pump and as such not needed. Where I used to work we never drilled a vent hole regardless of the pump and I cannot recall a single instance in 17 years of being called back for or coming across an air locked resi sump pump.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I always have my whole career. I have seen the result when the hole is either not there, or the hole has clogged up because the person drilling it has failed to clean it well enough and it grabbed debris. I always put min at an angle, if I can I try to put it on the under side of the the 1/4 bend if the backwater valve is horizontal.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

bartnc37 said:


> The zoeller we use, the # of which I don't recall off hand, says right in the book that the vent hole is integral to the pump and as such not needed. Where I used to work we never drilled a vent hole regardless of the pump and I cannot recall a single instance in 17 years of being called back for or coming across an air locked resi sump pump.


 

I catch dewatering pumps constantly air locked, basement flooded with pump running sometimes when I arrive.


It takes one time where the water drops below the impeller area, a quick shot of movement that creates an air bubble in the area of the impeller and that pump will never force the check valve to open. 


You've been very fortunate, and I always drill those pipes knowing there's a relief hole on the pump itself. 

It's right in the manufacture's instruction on all zoeller products pertaining to submersible pumps, whether dewatering or macerating.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've always drilled a hole on the discharge pipe.





Paul


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I've always drilled a hole on the discharge pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess us cali boys were taught right! :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

the hole is in zoeller installation manuals. Why wouldn't someone do it?


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Actually for the zoeller m53 it says drilling an extra hole is recommended but optional, specifically in a high head situation. The do have an integtral vent hole.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Without looking, it's a 3/16 hole. When I install sump pumps I drill the hole 1" above the top of cast pump. Never had a problem. 

I drill it even if I don't use a zoeller. Cheaper brands sometimes don't mention drilling a hole. I say **** if and drill it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Without looking, it's a 3/16 hole. When I install sump pumps I drill the hole 1" above the top of cast pump. Never had a problem.
> 
> I drill it even if I don't use a zoeller. Cheaper brands sometimes don't mention drilling a hole. I say **** if and drill it.


 
Yes. The governing rule applies to all submersible pumps. I do it on sewage ejector pumps.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I catch dewatering pumps *constantly air locked,* basement flooded with pump running sometimes when I arrive.
> 
> 
> It takes one time where the water drops below the impeller area, a quick shot of movement that creates an air bubble in the area of the impeller and that pump will never force the check valve to open.
> ...


I call bull**** on that one.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I've seen a hole in the pump themselves. Maybe the pump company got smart!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Damn at first I thought you had made us a how to video. :laughing:

I have seen very similar situations, there are a lot of basements around here. Did you sell them on a backup? If so what type water or battery?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Titletownplumbr said:


> I call bull**** on that one.


You obviously haven't seen airlocked pumps. Pumps will not pump air and anytime the air around the impeller can't escape then the pump will run and do nothing. I have drained deep commercial ejector pits more than once to clean and turned the pumps back on only to find they are airlocked because there is no hole in the discharge. (A simple fix on a deeper pit is keep filling it usually 5-6 ft of water will compress the air enough to get water in the impeller.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Titletownplumbr said:


> I call bull**** on that one.


 
Not all, but most. 


That's why I sometimes wonder if I should keep the pumps, knowing they still operate without problems.


----------

